#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταστέγαση ΚΕΠΕΚ Αθηνών & Κρήτης και αδυναμία υποβολής Ε4 (Πίνακας Προσωπικού)

## Antiermitianos

Καλησπέρα σας,

Κλήθηκα από κάποια επιχείρηση της οποίας η περιοχή της έδρας ανήκει στο ΚΕ.Π.Ε.Κ. Αθηνών & Κρήτης, προκειμένου να αναλάβω ως Τεχνικός Ασφαλείας. Την επομένη (Τρίτη, 9 Απριλίου) ετοίμασα όλα τα απαραίτητα, αλλά για κακή μου τύχη το ΚΕ.Π.Ε.Κ. Αθηνών & Κρήτης βρισκόταν στη διαδικασία της μεταστεγάσεως και εγκαταστάσεως σε νέα θέση όπως αναφέρεται και στην 'οικ. 4622/1160 - Μεταστέγαση Υπηρεσιών του Σώματος Επιθεώρησης Εργασίας σε ακίνητα του ΟΑΕΔΆ (22-2-2013 | ΑΔΑ: ΒΕΤ4Λ-Ε02)', οπότε και δεν μου χορηγήθηκε ο απαραίτητος Αριθμός Πρωτοκόλλου με την αντίστοιχη ημερομηνία προκειμένου να είναι δυνατή η συμπλήρωση όλων των κελιών του πεδίου του Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας του Ε4 (Πίνακας Προσωπικού). Δεν υπάρχει καμία επίσημη πληροφόρηση για το πότε θα επαναλειτουργήσει το εν λόγω ΚΕ.Π.Ε.Κ. Υπάλληλος του Υπουργείου Εργασίας με ενημέρωσε - ανεπισήμως - ότι το ΚΕ.Π.Ε.Κ. θα επαναλειτουργήσει τη Δευτέρα 15 Απριλίου.
    Σύμφωνα με την 'ΑΠ 5072-6 - Επανακαθορισμός των Όρων και Προϋποθέσεων Ηλεκτρονικής Υποβολής Εντύπων Αρμοδιότητας Σ.ΕΠ.Ε. και Ο.Α.Ε.Δ., σύμφωνα με τις Υποπαραγράφους ΙΑ. 10,11,12,13 και 14 του άρθρου πρώτου του Ν. 4093/2012 (25-2-2013 | ΑΔΑ ΒΕΤ9Λ-Φ5Α)':

'στ) Σε περίπτωση παρέλευσης των προβλεπόμενων προθεσμιών, ηλεκτρονική υποβολή δεν είναι δυνατή, αλλά ακολουθείται η διαδικασία της κατάθεσης με προσέλευση στην αρμόδια Υπηρεσία του ΣΕΠΕ ή/και του ΟΑΕΔ, με ανάλογη εφαρμογή των προβλεπόμενων κυρώσεων από την κείμενη νομοθεσία περί εκπρόθεσμης υποβολής των εντύπων του αρ. 2 της παρούσης.'

ενώ αναφορικά με την εμπρόθεσμη υποβολή αναφέρονται τα εξής :

'β) Το έντυπο Ε3 (αναγγελία πρόσληψης) και το Ε4 (πίνακας προσωπικού) που υποβάλλεται συμπληρωματικά ως προς τις νέες προσλήψεις, υποβάλλονται ηλεκτρονικά το αργότερο την ίδια ημέρα της πρόσληψης και πάντως πριν από την ανάληψη υπηρεσίας από τον εργαζόμενο. Οι νέοι εργοδότες, οι οποίοι προβαίνουν σε πρόσληψη για πρώτη φορά, μπορούν να υποβάλλουν ηλεκτρονικά το έντυπο Ε3 και Ε4, εντός τριών (3) εργασίμων ημερών από την πρόσληψη, αφού προηγουμένως έχουν απογραφεί στην αρμόδια Υπηρεσία του ΙΚΑ-ΕΤΑΜ.'

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής :

Ποιες είναι αυτές οι κυρώσεις δεδομένου ότι δεν αναφέρονται στο Ν.4093/2012 ; Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας δικαίου (Νόμος, Υπουργική Απόφαση κ.λπ.) ο οποίος αναφέρει τις κυρώσεις αυτές;Πώς μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε αυτές τις κυρώσεις δεδομένου ότι το κατάστημα δουλεύει κανονικά (άνοιξε για πρώτη φορά, είναι νέο κατάστημα) και ότι η αδυναμία υποβολής του πίνακα προσωπικού (Ε4) οφείλεται στογεγονός της μεταστεγάσεως και εγκαταστάσεως του αρμοδίου ΚΕ.Π.Ε.Κ. το οποίο συνιστά ανωτέρα βία (θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε);
 Οποιαδήποτε επιπρόσθετη πληροφορία θεωρείτε πως μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμη, είναι επιθυμητή.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα! Τα πρόστιμα είναι στην παρακάτω απόφαση:

Κατηγοριοποίηση παραβάσεων και καθορισμός ύψους προστίμων που επιβάλλονται από τους Επιθεωρητές Εργασίας του Σώματος Επιθεώρησης Εργασίας (ΣΕΠΕ) Αριθμ. 2063/Δ1 632/3.2.2011 (ΦΕΚ ΒΆ 266/18.2.2011)

Μέχρι 15/09/2013 μπορείς να υποβάλεις τα σχετικά έντυπα ηλεκτρονικά γράφοντας στο πεδίο του τεχνικου ασφαλείας ως εξής:
Αριθμός πρωτ/λου 0000 και ημερομηνία λήξης 31/12/2013! 
Το σύστημα το δέχεται κανονικά!!!

----------

Antiermitianos

----------

